# windows 7, absturz nach booten, physical memory dump bluescreen



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich bin, zumindest als aktives Mitglied, fast neu hier und starte auch gleich mal, wie so viele, mit einem Problem:

Seit ein paar Tagen stürzt mein PC sehr unregelmäßig ab:

Zum Teil schon kurz nach dem Booten, manchmal aber auch erst nach längerer Benutzung fängt auf einmal die
Maus an zu "ruckeln". Schon nach kurzer Zeit kann man gar nichts mehr anklicken und sämtliche
Eingaben per Tastatur oder Maus zeigen keine Wirkung (selbst die Feststelltaste (Lämpchen auf der Tastatur) ist "defekt)
Die Festplatten scheinen normal weiter zu arbeiten. Der Ton stockt zunächst und fällt schließlich komplett aus. nun bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als neuzustarten...
Bis Gestern gab es auch keinen bluescreen, was sich seitdem jedoch geändert hat (siehe unten)
Insgesammt habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Abstürtze in keinem Zusammenhang mit der Belastung und schon gar nicht mit der Temperatur (ständig im normalen Bereich in einem sehr gut belüfteten Gehäuse) stehen.
Im abgesicherten Modus scheint es zu keinem Absturz zu kommen.

Ich habe mich schon weitgehend informiert und folgende Lösungsansätze versucht:

- deaktivieren aller unnötigen autostartprogramme (keine auswirkungen)
- virenscanner durchlaufen lassen (keine viren)
- cpu und ram mit memtest und prime getestet (keine fehler)
- grafikkarte mit benchmark tests und spielen getestet (soweit dies geht)

Hardware: Asus Commando; C2Q 9550; Nvidea GTX 460; 4GB Gskill 1000 DDR2

bluescreen: physical memory dump failed with status 0xC000009C
                stop 0x0000007A

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!! Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Master-Thomas (11. April 2012)

Hallo, - hast du irgendwas gemacht" unmittelbar bevor der Fehler auftrat? Also ich würde mal in der Verwaltung Ereignisse nachgucken-sieht immer wichtig aus- hilft einem oftmals aber auch nicht so richtig weiter. Am einfachsten ist dann immer mal das System auf einen Tag möglichst weit inder Vergangenheit zurück zu setzen- mal gucken was passiert, kann man ja wieder reversieren. Wenn das alles nichts hilft musst du anfangen zu tauschen, hoffentlich hast du was. Als erstes nimm den A- Speicher , egal was mem Test sagt, nimm 2 raus, mit 2 läuft er erstmal auch solange du nicht 1000 Sachen am laufen hast. Wenn jetzt immer noch Mist ist würd ich  ne andere Festplatte ranhängen usw.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Poste außerdem bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD), sowie einen von CrystalDiskInfo.

Poste bitte mal den gesamten Stopfehlercode der Bluescreens (incl. aller vier Parameter), bzw. einen Screenshot von Bluescreenview (idealer Weise bevor du das System zurücksetzt).


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

hier der crystaldiskinfo screenshot:

Directupload.net - hacwdip7.jpg

cpu z weigert sich leider, ordnungsgemäß zu starten. 
was mir noch einfällt. zum teil traten die oben beschriebenen symptome auf, statt eines kompletten "stillstands" war der pc nach kurzer zeit wieder benutzbar und unten in der tastleiste wurde etwas in der art angezeigt:
"der grafikkarten treiber wurde nach einem problem wieder hergestellt"
natürlich habe ich direkt den neuesten treiber runtergeladen und installiert...ohne erfolg.

vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe.

edit:  die neuste cpu z version funktionierte nun. hier der link zum screenshot
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2857/qgaau6fs_jpg.htm

ein zurücksetzen ist leider nicht möglich. abgesehen davon, dass der zeitpunkt  nicht weit genug zurück liegt, funktioniert das zurücksetzen an sich nicht. es kommt der oben beschriebene bluescreen


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

nun gelang es mir, den bluescreen zu fotografieren:

Directupload.net - zo4xbqbu.jpg

habe mal nach der anleitung von "simple" das debugging prog ausgeführt und folgendes ergebnis:

PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa80043b78c0

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware_disk

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88002c25b38 -- (.exr 0xfffff88002c25b38)
ExceptionAddress: 0000000076f951df
   ExceptionCode: c0000006 (In-page I/O error)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 3
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 000007fefc3bd8a8
   Parameter[2]: 00000000c000009d
Inpage operation failed at 000007fefc3bd8a8, due to I/O error 00000000c000009d

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - Die Anweisung bei "0x%p" verwies auf Speicher bei "0x%p". Die erforderlichen Daten wurden aufgrund eines E/A-Fehlers in "0x%x" nicht an den Arbeitsspeicher  bertragen.

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - Die Anweisung bei "0x%p" verwies auf Speicher bei "0x%p". Die erforderlichen Daten wurden aufgrund eines E/A-Fehlers in "0x%x" nicht an den Arbeitsspeicher  bertragen.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  000007fefc3bd8a8

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  00000000c000009d

IO_ERROR: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000009d - STATUS_DEVICE_NOT_CONNECTED

EXCEPTION_STR:  0xc0000006_c000009d

FAULTING_IP: 
+76f951df
00000000`76f951df ??              ???

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR_C000009D

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
+7fefc3bd8a8
000007fe`fc3bd8a8 ??              ???

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware_disk

STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_C000009D_IMAGE_hardware_disk

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_C000009D_IMAGE_hardware_disk

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Die Screens von CrystalDiskInfo bitte noch mal machen, allerdings so, dass auch alle Paramter und Werte zu lesen sind (Fenster größer aufziehen).



> IO_ERROR: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000009d - STATUS_DEVICE_NOT_CONNECTED
> ...
> 0xF4_IOERR_C000009D_IMAGE_hardware_disk


 
Überprüfe das Datenkabel der Festplatte(n). Ggf. das Datenkabel der Systemplatte austauschen.


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

Directupload.net - toqzdoj6.jpg
ich hoffe, so ist alles zu erkennen.

datenkabel werde ich gleich mal tauschen.

kann man schon eine fehlerquelle wie zb treiber oder hardware ausschließen, oder sagt der bluescreen da nicht genug aus ?


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Der Bluescreen sagt aus, dass auf die Systemplatte nicht zugegriffen werden konnte "I/O Fehler -> Hardware Disk".
Der Status-Code "0xc000009d - STATUS_DEVICE_NOT_CONNECTED" deutet auf ein Problem mit der Verkabelung oder dem Festplattencontroller hin. Also ein hardwarebedingter Fehler.

Der UDMA CRC Fehler Wert der Festplatte (CrystalDiskInfo) würde dies bestätigen. Das Datenkabel der Systemplatte solltest du also zumindest auf korrekten Sitz prüfen; optimaler Weise jedoch durch ein neues Kabel ersetzen.
Behalte den Wert danach im Auge (regelmäßig kontrollieren). Sollte der Wert weiter ansteigen, könnte auch ein Controllerdefekt vorliegen.


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

ok, habe nun das kabel ausgetascht. bei dem anschließenden neustart wurde in der taskleiste angezeit, dass die gerätetreiber für genau diese hdd erfolgreich installiert wurden und ein anschließender neustart von nöten wäre.
was mir zufällig aufgefallen ist: die windows partition ist nun, wiso auch immer, ca 3GB voller als zuvor.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Dann starte neu 



mesuma schrieb:


> was mir zufällig aufgefallen ist: die windows partition ist nun, wiso auch immer, ca 3GB voller als zuvor.


 
Möglicherweise hat sich nun auch erfolgreich die Auslagerungsdatei auf der Systemplatte niedergelassen?
Kannst ja mal den CCleaner auf die Platte loslassen.


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

was genau soll ich mit dem CCleaner machen ? 

klar habe ich den pc neugestartet und seitdem läuft er problemlos, was jedoch nicht unbedingt heißt, dass das problem gelöst ist, da der bluescreen wirklich sehr unregelmäßig aufgetreten ist...
vielen dank schonmal bis hierhin


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

achja, nur so rein hypothetisch: eine formatierung der windows partition würde in diesem fall vermutlich nicht zur lösung führen? so bezogen auf mögliche defekte von treibern und co...


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Jain... Sofern die Daten durch das Kabelproblem korrumpiert wurden (und das Kabelproblem das einzige Problem war), würde sich die Neuinstallation des Betriebssystem anbieten.

Mit dem CCleaner kannst du unnötige Datein auf der Festplatte entfernen. Das mit dem CCleaner war allerdings keine sonderlich hilfreiche Antwort von mir, denn die 3GB werden wohl nicht mit dem CCleaner verschwinden...


----------



## mesuma (11. April 2012)

naja, habe nun den cleaner mal durchlaufen lassen. wie erwartet gab es für ihn nicht viel zu tun. bisher läuft das system immer noch 1a. mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt. kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das austaschen eines sata kabels dieses problem behoben hat... aber schön wäre es


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------

